# Clutch spring combo for 08 Brute Force 750 with 30" Zillas



## burtonxrider31 (Jun 17, 2014)

Hey, I was just wondering what the best EPI clutch spring combo would be for a 2008 BF 750 with 30" Maxxis Zillas. I haven't purchased the tires yet. I have a maroon primary and almond secondary right now and thought that I might be able to get away with running those springs due to the lighter weight of the 30" Zillas.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Yep those will be perfect. In the future, please reference the millions of clutching threads in the kawasaki section for clutching questions....


----------

